# 6th Street Boat accident



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

Posted this in the southwest mi streams forum but didnt think about how it probably belongs better here. Seems to happen at least once a year but 6th street had another accident today. Thankful the people are safe. Please be wise and careful out there.


http://www.wzzm13.com/article/sport...ets-caught-in-the-6th-street-dam/69-532868645


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

People just do not understand the peril of working too close to any dam.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

frenchriver1 said:


> People just do not understand the peril of working too close to any dam.


I agree. I also think people like to push limits because they think the reward is great enough


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

There are plenty of steelhead downstream of the dam why take chances?


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

I agree Robert, but still see people do it every year. Was up there today and there were boats closer to the dam than what I would be comfortable with.


----------



## bowhuntingrules (Oct 20, 2004)

What a bunch of idiots. My son showed me the video and who in their right mind would risk their lives by doing something so stupid in order to catch a fish? The boat owner also endangered the person who was tagging along. It looked like they had no life vests on and to watch them stand on the edge of that boat jumping up and down trying to free it from that dam was a very scary thing to watch. They were lucky to only lose their boat and gear and not their lives. I'm sure this would look nice on their grave stone...."He gave his life trying to catch a fish." Just plain stupid IMO.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I was in a convenience store the other day where two guys were talking about this. One that said it was his friends that owned the boat. He kept making I excuses for his friends stupidity. As I left I told him that the only one that I felt sorry for was the boat because of his friends stupidity.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow that was a wicked video. Scary stuff


Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------

